# Angeln auf Fuerteventura



## Marcel1409 (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo Boardis, #: #

ich werde am 14.08.2004 nach Fuerteventura fliegen und möchte das gleich mit ein bischen angeln verbinden, zum leid meiner Frau!!! :r 

meine frage, war schon mal jemand von euch da und hat geangelt?
ich stehe schon im kontakt mit einem deutschen der dort ein big-game-boot hat. :z 

würde mich sehr über ein paar info`s freuen...

Gruß
Marcel :m


----------



## Agalatze (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

moin marcel1409,
also es gibt dort schöne schwarzbarsche zu angeln im süßwasser.
habe gerade letztens von meinem besten freund so n paar fette bilder internet begutachtet. die machen sogar touren dahin.
und big game ist zu dieser jahreszeit bombig auf thune !!!!
also viel glück !!!
uuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

moin aalglatze,
danke für deine coolen tips, haben mir schon viel weiter geholfen...

was machen die dorsche???

gruß
marcel


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

den dorschen gehts gut. ich war nämlich schon lange nicht mehr los.
nein mal spaß beiseite. wann wollen wir mal wieder dorsche ärgern ?
was machen denn die boardi urlauber von fuerteventura ?
war wohl keiner da...


----------



## Migidi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

hallo angelkollegen, 

ich wollte auch mal nachhaken, weil ein kumpel von mir mitte november auf fuerteventura angeln will. er ist aber ein absoluter süßwasser liebhaber. also nix mit meeresangeln von der klippe/boot. kennt jemand vielleicht einen see/fluss auf fuerteventura an dem man gemütlich auf pose angeln kann? 

gruss  migidi


----------



## Agalatze (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

leider gibt es kein süßwasser auf fuerte !
die machen lediglich touren zu den schwarzbarschen auf die nachbarinsel


----------



## Migidi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

hallo glatzenaal - danke für info - also müssen die loide wohl doch ihre köder in den atlantik halten ;-) 

grüsse


----------



## Agalatze (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

ja oder sie machen halt so ne schwarzbarschtour.
aber ich denke das big game fischen bringt auch riesen spaß


----------



## Breez (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Also auf Fuerte kannste gut von Molen und im Hafen angeln! Aber auch Brandungdangeln ist ganz spaßig! Tagsüber beißt nur viel kleinkram! abER NACHTS DA GEHTS RUND! Ich angel da meist einfach mit ner Laufblei Montage und je nachdem, was ich angeln möchte mit unterschiedlich starken Vorfächern! Nimm als Köder Sardinen kleine Tintenfische oder Gambas! Du fängst dann viele Meerbrassen, Drachenköpfe(die Stacheln von dennen sind saugiftig), Muränen und noch allerhand! Ich hatte sogar schon Rochen, kleine Haie und Zackenbarsche! Also nachts beißen da wirklich gewaltige Fische, wenn du in tiefen Wasser angelst! Mir sind schon fast 2 Angeln flötten gegangen! Da kann man sich big game getrost sparen!!!! Wer mehr infos brauch kann sich ja melden!

War schon auf lanzarote,fuerte, teneriffa, gran canaria und la gomera angeln...
Hab also schon bissel Erfahrung ;-)


----------



## schlepper (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo Breez,
habe mal in alten Reiseberichten geblättert und gesehen daß Du Teneriffaerfahrung
hast,fliege am  5.3.05 nach Puerto dela Cruz,ich will eine 3 Meter, Wurfgewicht 50-100
Gramm und eine Match zum Stippen mitnehmen,ist das ok? Hast Du Erfahrung mit
Thunen? Habe auf Lanzarote gesehen wie Einheimische im Hafen von Arricife welche
fingen,die größten so um die 80cm,ich hatte kein Angelzeug dabei und bin bald 
verrückt geworden
Gruß schlepper


----------



## Kurzer (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hey Marci,#h 

jo hab dort schon geangelt#6 . Im Norden von FV. der Ort begann mit nem C. Coralecho oder so ähnlich. Dort lag auch ein Boot von einem deutschem Aussiedler, der war richtig nett.#6 #6  Gefangen habe ich ne menge großer Makrelen und einen Barakuda|supergri . Hat richtig Spass gemacht, mir zumindenst. Meine kleine hat, genau wie die beiden anderen Passagiere, sich ständig alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen:v .

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hy Kurzer,

is schon ein bischen wo ich da war (August `04). Hiess der "Kutter" zufällig Fishbuster?! Und der Kapitän Günther?! Mit dem war ich auch draussen. Ich hatte 3 schöne Bluefish bis 14 Kg, war echt geil...

P.S. Guckst du mein Aventarbild!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurzer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Moinsen,

kann sein, ist auch bei mir schon ein Weilchen her. Der Kapitain war recht groß, graue Haare, nen grauen Vollbart und hatte zwei Schiffsjungen dabei, Vater und Sohn.

Gruß


----------



## Fishbuster (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Moin Fischers,
wegen der total fehelenden infrastruktur und alles ist scchlechter geworden, fische nicht mehr auf fuerte. petri heil


----------



## Keno (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

@Kurzer

Du meinst den Katamaran "Pez Velero" in Corralejo. Der Inhaber heißt Jürgen.#6


----------



## Kurzer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

@keno


genau so hieß der Ort und der Kapitän ;-> Danke Keno.

Klasse Typ der Jürgen!

Gruß


----------



## Fishbuster (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Also über den alten Kat Pez Velero, den ich auch kenne, habe ich ich noch nichts ordentliches in den Foren zu lesen bekommen.
Ist auch wohl mehr als Makrelenfänger unterwegs und Grundfischen.
Von richtiges Sportfischen ist der sehr weit weg und kann dies technisch auch nicht. Ist wohl kleines Fischen für den anspruchlosen Angler u. für kleines Geld, falls man ca. 50 euro mit +/- 8 Angler an Bord als billig durchgehen lässt. Da gibst mittlerweile ganz andere Boote im selben Hafen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Keno (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

@Fishbuster

Das ist NICHT wahr!!!:r :r :r 

Ich kann mir denken von welchen Booten du sprichst.....

Allerdings muss auch die Besatzung stimmen und die stimmt beim "Pez Velero" 100%ig. Ich fahre nun seit über acht Jahren damit raus und kenne Stammkunden die seit über 25 Jahren damit rausfahren. 
Zum Angeln selbst: Bist du jemals mitgefahren????|kopfkrat Anscheinend nicht!
Denn ansonsten wüsstest du, dass sehr wohl little-biggame bei jeder Fahrt stattfindet. Habe nur eine Fahrt erlebt, woch nicht mindestens zwei Angler einen Bonito, Barrakuda, Sierra, Hai etc. hatten. Ich selbst habe schon etliche Barrakuda, Bonitos, Sierras, Haie und und und gefangen........ Zusätzlich habe ich das Fangbuch gesehen, dass vor lauter Großfischfotos auseinanderfiel.......

Ich bitte dich also nicht in dieser Weise über Angelkollegen (auch wenn es die Konkurrenz ist) herzuziehen.#6 

Keno


----------



## Fishbuster (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura in Corralejo*

Das uralte ex Segelboot VEZ VELERO ist keine Konkurrenz für mich!!!
Wie sind auch 130 km auseinander, deshalb ist es auch gut nicht solchen Nachbarn zu haben. OK, Angelfahrten kann man damit machen, aber wir sprechen hier von  echtem SPOTRFISCHEN.
Wenn ich soweit runter wäre das ich sowas anbieten müsste, würde ich sofort aufhören u. Möwen füttern gehen.
Der dt. Eigner ist übrigens nicht selbst an Bord. Das Boot wird von Spaniern gefahren. Das Boot ist bei den Behörden auf der Schwarzen Liste weil es die Fische SCHWARZ illegal verkauft. Die Fänge werden deshalbb seit langem nicht mehr auf dem Bootssteg grossartig gezeigt, gewogen, geknipst etc., sondern schnell verdeckt von Bord gebracht.
Man lässt das Boot weiter fahren durch die Spanier an Bord, weil die ein/zwei Arbeitsplätze dranhängen. Würde der Deutsche das selbst fahren, wäre es schon wegen der o.g. Gründe an die Kette.
Solche Boote sind in den letzten Monaten stark in Verruf gekommen, deshalb sogar einige neue Gesetze. Siehe u.a. auch hier im Bord Berichte darüber.


----------



## guifri (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

@fishbuster-günter

du lässt selten ein gutes haar an jemand, oder?

es scheint doch dort zufriedene angler zu geben?

ich bin (zufällig) ein mal mit dir gefahren...das war auch nicht das gelbe vom ei und ich würde es nicht wieder tun.

und das hatte nicht mit dem boot oder der ausrüstung  zu tun.

aber wie du schon häufiger gepostet hast, bist du ja auch nicht mehr auf dem fishbuster?


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

@quifri, du musst richtig lesen worum es hier geht. sportfischen.
schau dir mal die berichte im board an unter:
-sportfischer fangen u. verkaufen zuviel fisch illegal-
ich arbeite mit sehr vielen anderen angelbooten zusammen,
aber ich kann nur ordentliche anbieter weiterempfehlen.
ich habe in den letzten 4-5 monaten andere boote hier im hafen von
horro jable an feste bucher von mir weitergegeben weil ich selbst zeitweise nicht da war.
die mails musste mal lesen von den anglern, ich bin beschimpft worden,
wie ich denn solche spanischen u. engl. abzocker empfehlen könnte!!!
das schlimme ist, die angler hatten recht.
die wissen nicht was sie machen, richtig sportfischen können die nicht durchführen, weil sie es nicht gelernt haben u. aus der seele her machen, nur für tourikohle. auch fehlt die erfahrung, die ahnung und sie lügen den anglern die hucke voll. einfach billige trittbrettfahrer. die haben noch nichtmal einen vorgeschriebenen Bootsführerschein u. bringen ihr gäste ahnungslos in gefahr. u.s.w.
75% meiner gäste sind stammangler, die jedes jahr wiederkommen, deshalb mache sehr sehr wenig werbung. das ist der erfolg nach vielen jahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Bevor hier wieder Stress losgeht:
Ob jemand einfach "angeln fahren" will oder "sportfischen", bleibt jedem selber überlassen, genauso wie die Beurteilung der Leistungen, die man für das Geld bekommt.
Und da ist auch ein Fishbuster doch nicht berufen, über seine Mitbewerber zu urteilen. 

Es war ja klar zu lesen, dass es Boardies gab, die mit der gebotenen Leistung des von Fishbuster kritisierten Anbieters zufrieden waren - wenn die andere Ansprüche haben, dann sei es halt so.

Genauso waren umgekehrt andere wohl nicht unbedingt mit Fishbusters Leistung zufrieden, wenn die andere Ansprüche haben, dann sei es halt so.

Mitbewerber schlecht zu machen ist auf jeden Fall schlechter Stil (ob die nun 130 km oder 130 m weit weg sind, macht da in meinen Augen keinen Unterschied).

Aslo haltet mal ein bischen die Füsse ruhig!!


----------



## guifri (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

@thomas

genau so! #6


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura, Corralejo*

.....ich glaube, ihr habt beide nicht verstanden worum es hier wirklich geht.
auch kennt ihr nicht die besonderen örtlichen gegebenheiten mit der besonderen arbeitsweise der menschen hier. 
die leser im board wollen u.a. echte u. wahre aufklärung mit info über eine angebotene leistung. wenn die nicht sein darf, ist dies board für die nutzer weniger wert.
petri heil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Echte und wahre Aufklärung kriegt man im seltensten Falle von Mitbewerbern.


----------



## Keno (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

@Thomas9904

#v #v #v


----------



## guifri (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

mensch günter..

so doof, wie wir vielleicht auf den avatars aussehen, sind wir nicht...


lass einfach auch mal anderen ihre meinung und ihre erfahrung.

und wenn das land, in dem du lebst, mit so vielen schlechten menschen bewohnt ist, such dir doch ein anderes..

wahre aufklärung und wahres sportfischen gibt es nicht nur bei günter.


----------



## naish (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

hallo,

so fahre diesen monat noch nach fuerte, wollte mal nach haken, was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ein fisch dran ist und ihr kennt den nicht???z.B. GIFTIG????wie schaut es dort mit erlaubnisscheinen aus????

gruss naish


----------



## stefan stefan (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

mein nahme ist stefan ich lebe auf fuerte -corralejo also wenn du brandungsangeln möchtest kann ich dir gut weiterhelfen. du hast dir ja die beste zeit zum angeln auf fuerte ausgesucht rufe mal - Europa angeln auf seite 7 mein beitrag ist ganz oben unter stefan stefan fuerteventura corralejo  im august wirst du ich weiß ja nicht wo du urlaub machst auf fuerte  aber hier hast an einem tag bestimmt wenn alles stimmt witterung u.s.w.5 kilo papageifish  an schlechten tagen etwas weniger .aber lese dir meinen beitrag durch .wenn du fragen hast ich helfe gerne .stefan


----------



## Brandy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

hallo fahre diesen Sommer nach Fuerte und würde gerne einen Tag rausfahren zum litle- oder big game fischen kann mir jemand ne gute Adresse geben oder genauere info wie wo wann und wieviel das kostet und das drumherum ruten rollen etc. so abläuft .
an gerät hätte ich 2 xzoga takapi 9025 und 2 rolle pen 950ssm aber lieber währe mir das es gescheites tackle vor ort gibt.

Gruss


----------



## roman7.62 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi Breez,

ich bin auch die ersten zwei wochen im Mai auf Fuerteventura.
Wie sieht es dort aus mit Erlaubnisscheinen, ob man welche benötigt?

Zweite Frage wäre: Ist nur das Grundangeln mit Naturködern erfolgreich oder kann man(n) auch mit der Spinnrute was fangen?

Dritte Frage: was macht man mit dem Fang?Kann man es irgendwo zubereiten?

Bedanke mich schon mal,

Gruß, roman7.62


----------



## roman7.62 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Tagchen,
bin die ersten Zwei Wochen im Mai auf FV,
kannst du mir was über die Ausrüstung sagen,
Wobbler , Blinker usw.?
Und was habt Ihr mit dem Fang gemacht?

Danke im Voraus,
Gruß, roman7.62


----------



## Slickerthanu (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Servus zusammen,

da auch bei mir nun in Kürze ein 14 tägiger Fuerte Urlaub ansteht, möchte ich diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen und nach aktuellen Infos jeder Art fragen.

Interesse hätte ich an Schwarzbarsch im Süssen (Anbieter/Tackle vor Ort, etc)

Küstenfischen (Gibt es irgendwo Leihgerät?)

Bootstour Biggame (Empfehlenswerte Anbieter?)

Danke für Eure Infos.


Gruß

Slickerthanu


----------



## facet (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo,  ich fliege auch in 2 Wochen nach Fuerte, in ein Hotel in der Nähe von Morro Jable. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Hätte Lust evtl einen Tag mit dem Boot rauszufahren und nen dicken Brummer zu landen  War noch nie Hochseefischen!  MFg


----------



## guifri (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Blue Nose...

Kannst Glück haben...kannst aber auch leer ausgehen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2618506


----------



## Zanderliebhaber51 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich bin ab,dem 08.12.12 auf Fuerteventura für 12 tage.

Da wollte ich gerne,das spinnfischen betreiben.

Bin ich,mit na rute,bis 65g und na,3500 rolle +19 powerPro gut bedint ???#c#c
Oder ist das Gäret zu leicht.Muss dazu sagen ich möchte überwigend von den klippen fischen. Freue mich auf eure antworten.


----------



## Seele (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Ich hab jetzt auch mal Fuerte gebucht.
Werde denk auch mal ne Telerute zur Sicherheit reinwerfen, nicht dass ich es die 7 Tage ohne Angeln nicht schaffe  

Welches WG soll ich denn rein werfen? Einfach nur Abends oder unter Tags mal die Rute rein hängen ohne spzielle Wünsche an Fischart. Evtl Abends 3 Köfis fangen und abends dann iwo rein pfeffern. Wieviel Blei und was für ne Schnur brauch ich denn? 
Extra kaufen werd ich mir nichts, aber ich denk aus Norge oder so werde ich ja was verwenden können, auch wenn das meiste Tackle in Norwegen bis zum nächsten Trip schläft, iwas wird schon im Haus sein.


----------



## steffen287 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hmm Fuerte ist nicht so einfach weil es meist lange flach ist Häfen sind top aber dort ist das angeln meist verboten im Hafen von Moro jable sah ich große Barracudas und viele Meeräschen leider angeln verboten kam leider nicht zu großartig zu angeln aber von den Stränden ist nicht viel zu holen !


----------



## Seele (17. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hats da nirgends nen Felsen? Schon schlimm genug, dass ich auf so ne Insel muss und dann auch noch ohne Fisch..... 
Hiiiiilfe, ich bin ein Mod, holt mich hier raaaaaaaaaaaaus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



steffen287 schrieb:


> aber von den Stränden ist nicht viel zu holen !



Kommt ganz darauf an. Von den Stränden und in den Häfen sind nachts beispielsweise mit Köfi oft sehr gute Rochen zu holen.
Allerdings brauchst du schweres Gerät und vorsichtig sein beim handling, die Sache ist nicht ungefährlich, gerade bei großen Stechrochen!!
Muränen gehen mit Fetzen an den Felsküsten fast überall- stabile Aalmontage mit Stahlvorfach.


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



Seele schrieb:


> ... Schon schlimm genug, dass ich auf so ne Insel muss ...



 Ich flieg wohl mit deinem Weibchen mit. Natürlich nur um dir einen Gefallen zu tun |rolleyes


----------



## Seele (17. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich flieg wohl mit deinem Weibchen mit. Natürlich nur um dir einen Gefallen zu tun |rolleyes


 

Ich glaub die ist dir bisschen zu aktiv 

rochen hören sich super an, die gefallen ihr:vik:


----------



## chaturanga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo, habe eben deine Frage gelesen.

Fahr nach Corraleio an der Nordspize. Geh in den Hafen und erkundige dich am Ende des Geländes nach dem Katamaran "Pez Velero".
Deutscher Skipper, altes Boot, alte Männer als Besatzung, kein Komfort,
aber Angeln pur. Ist der Hamer. Gigantische Fänge. 50,-€ Tag

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Seele (11. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Das sagst mir jetzt  

aber ich werde diese Insel nicht mehr besuchen, da kannst ja sonst null machen.


----------



## Baum1309 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



chaturanga schrieb:


> Hallo, habe eben deine Frage gelesen.
> 
> Fahr nach Corraleio an der Nordspize. Geh in den Hafen und erkundige dich am Ende des Geländes nach dem Katamaran "Pez Velero".
> Deutscher Skipper, altes Boot, alte Männer als Besatzung, kein Komfort,
> ...


 

Hi Norbert,

wie sieht es bei denen mit Leihgeschirr aus? Ich werde vom 13-22.10. auf der Insel mit Frau und Kind sein, aber 1 Tag bekomm ich bestimmt Ausgang.
Greetz Steffen


----------



## chaturanga (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo, alles da.Die haben alles. Erst werden Köderfische gefangen (Heringgroß) Dann gehts ab. Normalerweise sind die Fische die man fängtfür den Kaptain, du kannst wenn du fragst auch einen großen für dich behalten und sie in einem Hafenlokal grillen lassen. Frag die Besatzung danach,, die managen das für dich. Ich habe nur ein gutes Trinkgeld gegeben, dann war im Restaurant alles klar. Deine Frau wirds dir danken...

Gruß Norbert


----------



## pottinzki (4. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo,

ich bin im Januar mit Freunden zum Klettern auf Teneriffa.

Da ich jedoch auch sehr gerne Angeln gehe, plane ich schon gegen Mitte Dezember dort vorher anzureisen zu angeln und mir die anderen Inseln anzuschauen.

Würde mich daher sehr freuen wenn ihr mir eventuell ein paar Fragen beantworten könntet.

Auf welcher Insel macht das Angeln am meisten Sinn, ich würde gerne so viele verschiedene exotische Fische verhaften wie es möglich ist.
Kennt ihr für die verschiedenen Fischarten konkrete Hotspots dort, oder prinzipiell einfach die Häfen, wie schon beschrieben.

Kennt ihr Orte an denen man gut zelten kann?

Welches Tackle könnt ihr mir empfehlen, es sollte relativ minimalistisch sein, da ich nur mit einem Rucksack anreise.

Könnte mir jemand eine gute Adresse für Hochseeangeln / Big Game empfehlen? Bin zwar ein armer Student jedoch würde mich diese Erfahrung sehr reizen.

Auch sonstige "Must-Have-Infos" wären interessant!

Viele Grüße


----------

